# African Cichlid Tank - Background Thoughts?



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

I have recently done a change in set up, changing my gravel to sand etc, in my 90 gallon mostly Malawi tank. I am now mulling over what to do with the background. The first photograph was what was previously in my tank (kind of cheesy plant background). The second picture is after the background was removed. I am partial to concealing the tubes/hoses etc as much as possible but also want something aesthetically pleasing.

Thoughts?


----------



## concentida (Jul 13, 2011)

either a solid black or dark royal blue would look great. really make the sand and fish pop out. sometimes the simplest thing makes the biggest effect.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

concentida said:


> either a solid black or dark royal blue would look great. really make the sand and fish pop out. sometimes the simplest thing makes the biggest effect.


Ditto......


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

I was leaning towards black so that is probably what I will go with. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

Back in Black!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I like it!!


----------



## concentida (Jul 13, 2011)

very nice! good choice.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

is that just black paper or paint??


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

It is reversable backing from Rogers. Black on one side, royal blue on the other.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

makes me want to paint my tank hehe


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

I have had a painted background on another tank. Good unless you want to change/remove it later on. Otherwise you have to use paint thinner etc to remove it and it can be quite messy (not to mention having harsh chemicals on the tank was not a good feeling even though it was washed/rinsed over and over again). 

The plastic backgrounds are cleaner and easier to put on/remove. Very inexpensive as well.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

looking good!!! i like the black bg! makes everything pop.


----------

